# ..CRATO..



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Some of the work I do, Thanks for checking it out


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

AWESOME WORK!!


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

badass!!


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Fellas, Appreciate the good feedback


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice Lowrider coming out, cant show too much


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

The Sample panel for the color scheme


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

12'' Lowrider Bike all Flaked out about to get some patterns and Kandy Soon!


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

SIK WORK BRO!!


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

Were u from.


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm from Miami


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

..CRATO.. said:


> 12'' Lowrider Bike all Flaked out about to get some patterns and Kandy Soon!


micro flake works alot better wit bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Word ima try that next time, I had a jar of standard already 
From a previous job but I'll def try out the micro


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

..CRATO.. said:


> Word ima try that next time, I had a jar of standard already
> From a previous job but I'll def try out the micro


go to my paint topic and all da bike frames i spray are micro flake


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Added some scrolling and other little details to this caddy


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## hood fame (Jun 1, 2011)

..CRATO.. said:


>


clean work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## RIP747 (Aug 14, 2009)

..CRATO.. said:


>


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

RIP747 said:


>


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Dem little projects are a pain to do, nice work!


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

SkysDaLimit said:


> Dem little projects are a pain to do, nice work!


Thanks Curly, yea sometimes these little projects have so much little detail it takes just as long as a big project


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Had to take the rag top off 

















wasnt too bad except for this


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

..CRATO.. said:


> Had to take the rag top off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2: god damn I love flake


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Dirt Bike I Painted


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Rang Rover Sport getting a major face lift starting with the outside all the plastics were sanded down smooth and color matched and the interior was sprayed in black marble


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

a panel i was messing with


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

..CRATO.. said:


>


:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Sick work!


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Appreciate It


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

Looking good brotha


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Lokey said:


> Looking good brotha


Thanks bro


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

55 for fairlane getting restored..trunk lid


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

FUCKING badass work homie!


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

elspock84 said:


> FUCKING badass work homie!


Thanks bro


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Hand lettered


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

looking good Cato


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks homie


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Coming soon...


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

..CRATO.. said:


>


Clean work homie, your gold work looks great.. btw is this a basecoat/clearcoat? any info on the color? stay up crato


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

tko_818 said:


> Clean work homie, your gold work looks great.. btw is this a basecoat/clearcoat? any info on the color? stay up crato


Thanks bro...it's kandy brandywine shot over a silver base


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

3 panels for an art gallery


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: lots of nice work in here :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

..CRATO.. said:


> 3 panels for an art gallery


beautiful!!!!


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks fellas


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Great Work!!!


----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)

..CRATO.. said:


> 3 panels for an art gallery


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

BUBBA-D said:


>


Lookin good! Let me know when you wanna do that hood and trunk


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

..CRATO.. said:


>


badass work homie!!


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

elspock84 said:


> badass work homie!!


thanks


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Some work that I've done out here in Vegas


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Badass work as always


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

elspock84 said:


> Badass work as always


Thanks homie


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

pm'd.


----------



## RIP747 (Aug 14, 2009)

Magic City kustoms...Justin Crato


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

You got mad skills homie


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks bro


MR.ELCO78 said:


> You got mad skills homie


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

text or call me 7864598691


MaDeNMiAmi305 said:


> pm'd.


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

53 Chevy project


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

63 Impala roof


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bad ass work! clean pinstriping!uffin:


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> bad ass work! clean pinstriping!uffin:


Thanks homie


----------

